# Dash Gas Rewards



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

This new gas reward program from Dash is a joke. I would have to drive 100 miles to make an extra $5. Here's some of the email they sent me. Rather than paying their drivers a small fee on each delivery they designed it to work like an incentive to try to squeeze more work out of their drivers.




​​
*WEEKLY GAS BONUS*
We’re introducing a new gas bonus that will unlock extra earnings totaling an estimated $1.27 to $1.69 per gallon,* depending on how much you dash. This program will begin immediately and count miles you logged starting March 14, and then run weekly through the end of April:

*Earn an extra $5* when you accept and complete orders totaling 100 miles in a motor vehicle. At 25.4 miles per gallon, that’s an estimated *extra $1.27* per gallon.
*Earn an extra $10* when you accept and complete orders totaling 175 miles in a motor vehicle. At 25.4 miles per gallon, that’s an estimated *extra $1.45* per gallon.
*Earn an extra $15 *when you accept and complete orders totaling 225 miles or more in a motor vehicle. At 25.4 miles per gallon, that’s an estimated *extra $1.69* per gallon.




*Frequently Asked Questions**How much will I earn with Gas Rewards?*
We estimate you will earn an extra $1.27 to $1.69* per gallon if you qualify for the Gas Bonus, in addition to the 10% cash back you can get on gas purchases with Dasher Direct.
Based on completing orders totaling 175 miles in a motor vehicle, gas prices vary by location, estimate based on AAA national average as of March 15, 2022.
*Who is eligible for the Gas Rewards program?*
All Dashers who deliver by motor vehicle will be eligible to qualify for the Weekly Gas Bonus. All US Dashers with a DasherDirect card can get 10% cash back on gas purchases. *Learn how to sign up here.
How will I know if I earned the Weekly Gas Bonus?*
You can expect to see the Weekly Gas Bonus reflected in the Earnings tab of your Dasher app starting with your first payout on March 21, 2022. This payout will include mileage from March 14 to March 20. Payouts will continue on Mondays through May 2, 2022. You will also receive an email recap that summarizes what you've earned.
*How do you calculate mileage for the Weekly Gas Bonus?*
Mileage is calculated by adding up the estimated mileage shown in the Dasher app when offers are presented to you each week from Monday to Sunday. Dashers must complete an order for that mileage to count towards their total.
*How soon can I start using DasherDirect for cash back on gas?*
Once you’re approved, you will get a virtual card that can be added to your mobile wallet and used immediately. We’ll process sending your physical card within 1-3 business days. You’ll be able to track your cash back rewards within the DasherDirect app. The 10% cash back rewards will begin on March 17, 2022.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

I don't drive that many miles for DD as they are usually just filler orders for me. However the 10% cash back on gas is nice. I'm going to have to see if I can transfer some other money into my DasherDirect account, besides what I earn from DD. I will fill up my daughters car with that card too.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

A little better than $.01 a mile increase that GH gave me. That’s a $1 for 100 miles


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ima not getting anything “Dasher”. I immediately assume there’s something wrong.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Toby2 said:


> A little better than $.01 a mile increase that GH gave me. That’s a $1 for 100 miles


Are you serious? Do they think it's the early 1900's?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I'm goin for it. $22 cash back in 2 days










Now I want my $15. I'm coming for you rickos! I want my bonus! Not $5, not $10, I want my $15 rickos!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I'm goin for it. $22 cash back in 2 days
> 
> View attachment 648978
> 
> ...


Here's the problem.
I don't want my money going into a debit card. I want it going straight into my bank account.
I use GetUpside. Of course, its nowhere near what your getting, but whenever I get to $15 I just send it to my PayPal.
Plus I am a member of Speedway & Murphy's rewards, so my points add up. Got $0.60 off at Murphy's a couple days ago.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Their debit card is a bank account. It has regular bank numbers where you can pay bills, withdraw money etc.

You can still use all your other rewards. The 10% cash back is in addition. It's not actually DD it's another bank.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Rickos69 said:


> I use GetUpside. Of course, its nowhere near what your getting, but whenever I get to $15 I just send it to my PayPal.
> Plus I am a member of Speedway & Murphy's rewards, so my points add up. Got $0.60 off at Murphy's a couple days ago.


Do Speedway and Murphy's let you earn rewards AND use GetUpside. When I use Shell Rewards that amount gets deducted from the GetUpside payout. So a 12cent/gal GetUpside reward becomes 2cent/gal. So I don't bother with the Shell Rewards when using GetUpside. 

It would be great to double dip, well actually TRIPLE dip with GetUpside + DoorDash 10% kickback + Gas company reward.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

FL_Steve said:


> Do Speedway and Murphy's let you earn rewards AND use GetUpside. When I use Shell Rewards that amount gets deducted from the GetUpside payout. So a 12cent/gal GetUpside reward becomes 2cent/gal. So I don't bother with the Shell Rewards when using GetUpside.
> 
> It would be great to double dip, well actually TRIPLE dip with GetUpside + DoorDash 10% kickback + Gas company reward.


Murphy's does not participate in Upside. Speedway does, and yes, you get your expected Speedway points, and the Upside cashback.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

BTW, it is Monday, a new week has started, but I still don't see gas money anywhere. This week, or last.
Unless I did less than the minimum miles, which I seriously doubt. I did 73 deliveries this past week.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> BTW, it is Monday, a new week has started, but I still don't see gas money anywhere. This week, or last.
> Unless I did less than the minimum miles, which I seriously doubt. I did 73 deliveries this past week.


I got mine. A whopping $1.80


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I got mine. A whopping $1.80
> 
> View attachment 649257


Before I hit them with the Wrath of Khan, can you tell me what section I should look in?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Before I hit them with the Wrath of Khan, can you tell me what section I should look in?


Earnings-Details-Breakdown. If you want per trip, go further down to “see earnings activity”.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Just got the email, but it isn't showing up in my earnings.
Will have to wait and see the deposit.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Just got the email, but it isn't showing up in my earnings.
> Will have to wait and see the deposit.
> View attachment 649331


Oh, wait. I’m stupid. I thought you meant the gas surcharge on UE. You’re talking about Dash Gas Rewards?

Sorry.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Oh, wait. I’m stupid. I thought you meant the gas surcharge on UE. You’re talking about Dash Gas Rewards?
> 
> Sorry.


Yes, and my $15 showed up in this weeks earnings tonight.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I only got $10. I told you I wanted $15 rickos!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

REX HAVOC said:


> This new gas reward program from Dash is a joke. I would have to drive 100 miles to make an extra $5.


It's much better than the fifty five cents per ride that Uber is 'giving' you.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Got mine today. It worked out to 5 cents per mile as opposed to GH 1 cent a mile.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Got mine today. It worked out to 5 cents per mile as opposed to GH 1 cent a mile.


However, once you pass the 15 cent threshold, it doesn't matter how much more you work (how many more miles),
therefore, you are at the point of diminishing returns once you get there.
If they wanted to be fair, they should have done a bracketed rate per mile, so the more you worked, the more they helped out.
Its almost like oh, if you work so much, you don't need help.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> However, once you pass the 15 cent threshold, it doesn't matter how much more you work (how many more miles),
> therefore, you are at the point of diminishing returns once you get there.
> If they wanted to be fair, they should have done a bracketed rate per mile, so the more you worked, the more they helped out.
> Its almost like oh, if you work so much, you don't need help.


Honestly the small gas stipend is almost inconsequential for me. I just keep limiting my miles and especially dead miles. This also taught me I was doing too many dead miles as so far, I've been able to maintain my revenue with significantly less miles so more of a profit. Thank God I'm in more of a densely populated area. People who are more rural are getting killed by these gas increases as there isn't many ways to limit miles but maintain revenue,


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Got mine today. It worked out to 5 cents per mile as opposed to GH 1 cent a mile.


GOOD for you.
THAT should make you happy, eh?

Don't spend it all in the same place.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> GOOD for you.
> THAT should make you happy, eh?
> 
> Don't spend it all in the same place.





Seamus said:


> Honestly the small gas stipend is almost inconsequential for me.


----------

